# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  S.O.S Refuge ne veux pas me rendre mon chien

## PoursauverLewis

Mon chien est à la fourrière après avoir mordu, l'agent m'avait dit qu'en fonction de la visite comportementale et de l'observation pour la rage, la dernière est prévue le 2 août, mon chien me serait rendu. Or la directrice m'a bien fait comprendre qu'elle ne voulait pas me rendre mon chien, et qu'elle le placerait dans une brigade cynophile. A-t-elle le droit ? Comment puis-je sortir mon chien de sa prison ? S.O.S merci

----------


## EWHAZ

pour moi, ça devrait être la règle : un chien qui a mordu devrait être systématiquement retiré à son propriétaire avec interdiction pour lui de posséder d'autres chiens, même un chihuahua ! Il y a trop de laxisme en la matière ! 

tous ces chiens baladés sans laisse, ça a le don de m'agacer prodigieusement ! "mon chien est gentil" ; oui c'est ça !!! Les gens sont égoÎstes et irresponsables et après ils viennent pleurer !

si la directrice du refuge ne veut pas vous rendre votre chien, elle a peut-être une bonne raison non ?

coup de gueule du matin !

----------


## phacélie

quel motif donne cette directrice pour garder Lewis ?

----------


## Sara38

Je ne possède pas de chien et m'y connais peu en la matière, il est donc difficile de juger sans savoir les circonstances de la morsure.

On ne sait pas si ce chien est un mâle, une femelle, s'il est LOF ou non, stérilisé ou non, éduqué, dressé ou pas.
De mon oeil de néophyte je me dit que s'ils veulent le garder pour une brigade c'est que ce chien a certaines qualités à leurs yeux...pour le travail ou la repro et que quelque part la décision n'est pas neutre et objective mais intéressée et donc partiale.

J'habitais près d'une école de chien qui faisait des démonstrations et je voyais bien que tous les chiens n'avaient pas le même travail et fonction de leurs aptitudes et attitudes (ils formaient du particulier jusqu'au chien d'avalanche en passant par les chiens de garde...)

Petite j'ai été griffée à la joue par un chien (je garde des cicatrices) alors qu'il voulait juste jouer avec moi.
Adulte mordue au sang par un cane corso...appartenant à un maître-chien...il le baladait sans collier ni laisse, nous étions voisins, je sortais de ma voiture il m a foncé dessus et bing le mollet. Comme quoi !

Je suis propriétaire de chevaux et un jour mon jeune poulain a donné un coup de pied à une petite fille, heureusement sans gravité mais cela aurait pu être bien pire, seulement il y a eu défaut de surveillance de la petite fille (2 ans) qui a touché le ventre du cheval, lui ne l'ayant pas vu a réagi comme un jeune cheval. Moi j'étais en train de modifier ma clôture et le cheval mangeait dans son pré. Je me suis sentie très mal pour la petite et vis à vis de sa maman, mais cela fait il de mon cheval un cheval dangereux et de moi une mauvaise proprio ? 

Bref je ne sais pas si on a le droit de retirer un chien comme ça, sans en savoir plus c'est compliqué. Le mieux est peut être de demander directement à un véto ou à la gendarmerie ou à un juriste (la plupart des assurances habitation offrent gratuitement des conseils juridiques).

----------


## phacélie

mais oui, les accidents, ça arrive... et pas qu'aux autres.

il me semble que (retirer ou) garder un animal, pour une association de protection des animaux, devrait plutôt être une décision motivée par les conditions de vie de Lewis.

----------


## EWHAZ

> On ne sait pas si ce chien est un mâle, une femelle, s'il est LOF ou non, stérilisé ou non, éduqué, dressé ou pas..


Pourquoi ? Il devrait y avoir des circonstances atténuantes si c'est une chienne et pas un chien, s'il est Lof, s'il est stérilisé, s'il est éduqué (quoique s'il mord, c'est qu'il n'est pas si bien éduqué que cela) ?
Vous vous êtes sans doute dit : je me suis fait mordre pas un chien mais c'est pas grave, il appartient à un maitre-chien !!!


J'ai entendu ma voisine dire il y a quelques mois à propos du chien qu'elle a acheté qu'elle était couverte par son assurance si son chien mord !! Quelle mentalité !

----------


## xd36

> Pourquoi ? Il devrait y avoir des circonstances atténuantes si c'est une chienne et pas un chien, s'il est Lof, s'il est éduqué (quoique s'il mord, c'est qu'il n'est pas si bien éduqué que cela) ?
> Vous vous êtes sans doute dit : je me suis fait mordre pas un chien mais c'est pas grave, il appartient à un maitre-chien !!!


Je pense que ce que voulais dire Sarah38 c'est simplement qu'on ne sait rien du chien, ni des circonstances de la morsure (ou de ses conséquences d'ailleurs) et donc qu'il est difficile d'apporter un conseil/avis éclairé. 
Ce que j'approuve au vu du peu d'infos dont on dispose.
Concernant l'éducation, je pense que même un chien très bien éduqué peut venir à mordre dans des circonstances particulières. D'où l'intérêt d'en savoir plus avant de juger...




> J'ai entendu ma voisine dire il y a quelques mois à propos du chien qu'elle a acheté qu'elle était couverte par son assurance si son chien mord !! Quelle mentalité !


Et c'est vrai. En tant que propriétaire de son chien, elle en est responsable et à ce titre, elle est couverte par la responsabilité civile de son contrat Habitation si celui-ci mord quelqu'un ou cause un dégât chez un voisin par exemple. 
Mais je suis bien d'accord que ce n'est pas une raison pour ne pas éduquer son chien. (Au même titre que ce n'est pas parce qu'on est assuré pour sa voiture qu'il faut rouler sans faire attention).

----------


## éliz

elle est en droit de le garder le temps du délais mordeur, des trois visités
mais logiquement s'est ton chien donc suivant l'évaluation comportementale elle doit de rendre ton chien à moins qu'il soit évalué en 4/4 et là il peut être euthanasier sans ton accord sur demande du maire qui recevra l'évaluation
renseigne toi au niveau des lois auprès des grandes fondation

----------


## nat34

Ton chien a mordu alors qu'il etait errant?

----------


## Lou

> pour moi, ça devrait être la règle : un chien qui a mordu devrait être systématiquement retiré à son propriétaire avec interdiction pour lui de posséder d'autres chiens, même un chihuahua ! Il y a trop de laxisme en la matière !


C'est un peu généraliste non ?  ::  

Ça marche vraiment dans tous les cas, y compris les suivants ?

Le chien est hors de contrôle de son maitre parce que : il s'est enfui de la voiture suite à un accident, il s'est échappé de chez la personne où il était en garde, sa laisse a cassé etc.

Il a mordu parce que : la personne qui a essayé de l'attraper lui a fait peur, il est blessé, etc.

On ne sait rien de la situation, on peut peut-être attendre un peu au lieu de rejeter toute la faute sur le maître non ?  ::

----------


## EWHAZ

> C'est un peu généraliste non ?  
> 
> Ça marche vraiment dans tous les cas, y compris les suivants ?
> 
> Le chien est hors de contrôle de son maitre parce que : il s'est enfui de la voiture suite à un accident, il s'est échappé de chez la personne où il était en garde, sa laisse a cassé etc.
> 
> Il a mordu parce que : la personne qui a essayé de l'attraper lui a fait peur, il est blessé, etc.
> 
> On ne sait rien de la situation, on peut peut-être attendre un peu au lieu de rejeter toute la faute sur le maître non ?


la personne n'est pas très diserte quant aux circonstances de la morsure pour l'instant !
Et vous tous, vous n'avez aucun mot pour la personne qui s'est fait mordre ! peut-être un enfant ???

mais vous avez raison, c'est sans aucun doute, cette fois encore, faute à pas de chance voir à cet imbécile qui s'est laissé mordre ! 

pour moi, aucune tolérance vis à vis du maitre si son chien mord, sauf à m'expliquer que le chien a mordu parce qu'il était attaqué par la personne qu'il a mordu !

----------


## phacélie

mais il ne doit pas être dangereux ce chien, sinon la directrice n'aurait pas déjà idée de le replacer.



bon avant de faire fuir son maître avec des pages et des pages de réflexions et supputations diverses, quelques articles de loi, en vrac   :






> _    CODE CIVIL, article 1385 : "Le propriétaire d'un animal, ou celui qui s'en sert, pendant qu'il est à son usage, est responsable du dommage que l'animal a causé, soit que l'animal fût sous sa garde, soit qu'il fût égaré ou échappé"_





> *Article L. 211-23 Code Rural*
>  Est considéré comme en état de divagation tout chien qui, en dehors d'une action de chasse ou de la garde d'un troupeau, n'est plus sous la surveillance effective de son maître, se trouve hors de portée de voix de celui-ci ou de tout instrument sonore permettant son rappel, ou qui est éloigné de son propriétaire ou de la personne qui en est responsable d'une distance dépassant cent mètres. Tout chien abandonné, livré à son seul instinct, est en état de divagation.





> *Article L. 211-11 Code Rural*
>  I. - Si un animal est susceptible, compte tenu des modalités de sa garde, de présenter un danger pour les personnes ou les animaux domestiques, le maire, de sa propre initiative ou à la demande de toute personne concernée, peut prescrire au propriétaire ou au gardien de cet animal de prendre des mesures de nature à prévenir le danger.
>  En cas d'inexécution, par le propriétaire ou le gardien de l'animal, des mesures prescrites, le maire peut, par arrêté, placer l'animal dans un lieu de dépôt adapté à l'accueil et à la garde de celui-ci.
>  Si, à l'issue d'un délai franc de garde de huit jours ouvrés, le propriétaire ou le gardien ne présente pas toutes les garanties quant à l'application des mesures prescrites, le maire autorise le gestionnaire du lieu de dépôt, après avis d'un vétérinaire mandaté par la direction des services vétérinaires, soit à faire procéder à l'euthanasie de l'animal, soit à en disposer dans les conditions prévues au II de l'article L. 211-25.
>  Le propriétaire ou le gardien de l'animal est invité à présenter ses observations avant la mise en oeuvre des dispositions du deuxième alinéa du présent I.
>  II. - En cas de danger grave et immédiat pour les personnes ou les animaux domestiques, le maire ou à défaut le préfet peut, sans formalités préalables, ordonner par arrêté que l'animal soit placé dans un lieu de dépôt adapté à l'accueil et à la garde de celui-ci. Il peut faire procéder sans délai à l'euthanasie de l'animal après avis d'un vétérinaire mandaté par la direction des services vétérinaires. Cet avis doit être donné au plus tard quarante-huit heures après le placement. Faute d'être émis dans ce délai, l'avis est réputé favorable.
>  III. - Les frais afférents aux opérations de garde et d'euthanasie de l'animal dangereux sont intégralement mis à la charge de son propriétaire ou de son gardien.





> *Convention européenne pour la protection des animaux de compagnie*
> *
> Article 4 - Détention*
> 
> 1.        Toute personne qui détient un animal de compagnie ou qui a accepté de s'en occuper doit être responsable de sa santé et de son bien-être.
> 2.       Toute personne qui détient un animal de compagnie ou s'en occupe doit lui procurer des installations, des soins et de l'attention qui tiennent compte de ses besoins éthologiques, conformément à son espèce et à sa race, et notamment:
> a lui fournir, en quantité suffisante, la nourriture et l'eau qui lui conviennent;
> b lui fournir des possibilités d'exercice adéquates;
> c prendre toutes les mesures raisonnables pour ne pas le laisser s'échapper.
> ...





> CODE RURAL
> Art. L. 211-25. 
> - I. - Lorsque les chiens et les chats accueillis dans la fourrière sont identifiés conformément à l'article L. 214-5 ou par le port d'un collier où figurent le nom et l'adresse de leur 
> maître, le gestionnaire de la fourrière recherche, dans les plus brefs délais, le propriétaire de l'animal. 
> Dans les départements officiellement déclarés infectés par la rage, seuls les animaux vaccinés contre 
> la rage peuvent être rendus à leur propriétaire. 
> *A l'issue d'un délai franc de garde de huit jours ouvrés, si l'animal n'a pas été réclamé par son* *
> propriétaire, il est considéré comme abandonné et devient la propriété du gestionnaire de la fourrière, 
> qui peut en disposer dans les conditions définies ci-après. 
> ...



*
*

----------


## Lou

Où ai-je dit que c'était la faute à pas de chance ? Où ai-je traité la personne mordue d'imbécile ? Va falloir arrêter de lire tout entre les lignes sur tous les posts  :: 

J'ai uniquement dit que vu qu'on ne savait rien, je trouvais ça bien exagéré d'accuser le maître.

----------


## PoursauverLewis

Merci Sara 38 pour votre message plein de bon sens. Mon chien est jeune, il a 19 mois, il est bien éduqué, seulement, il a une peur bleue qu'on nous sépare. Il est né dans un refuge où on lui a retiré sa mère petit. Il défend ses affaires,la 1 ère fois, il a mordu parce que 4 messieurs ont encerclé notre voiture. Cette fois, nous étions sur une plage pour chien, et les personnes sont passées juste devant nos affaires pour aller à la douche, au lieu de partir de leur place. Cela n'enlève en rien ma responsabilité, que j'assume entièrement, et que je paie par son absence, sans savoir s'il va me revenir.
J'ai dépensé beaucoup d'argent avant les accidents avec des éducateurs visiblement incompétents. Le policier peut me mettre en relation avec un homme réputé, que la vétérinaire comportementaliste m'avait vivement déconseillé après la 1ere morsure. Je veux juste pouvoir voir cet homme qu'il me dise s'il peut m'aider et m'apprendre comment gérer /changer le comportement de mon chien !!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Merci Lou

----------


## EWHAZ

> Merci Sara 38 pour votre message plein de bon sens. Mon chien est jeune, il a 19 mois, il est bien éduqué, seulement, il a une peur bleue qu'on nous sépare. Il est né dans un refuge où on lui a retiré sa mère petit. Il défend ses affaires,la 1 ère fois, il a mordu parce que 4 messieurs encerclé notre voiture. Cette fois, nous étions sur une plage pour chien, et les personnes sont passées juste devant nos affaires pour aller à la douche, au lieu de partir de leur place. Cela n'enlève en fine ma responsabilité, que j'assume entièrement, et que je paie par son absence, sans savoir s'il va me revenir.
> J'ai dépensé beaucoup d'argent avant les accidents avec des éducateurs visiblement incompétents. Le policier peut me mettre en relation avec un homme réputé, que la vétérinaire comportementaliste m'avait vivement déconseillé après la 1ere morsure. Je veux juste pouvoir voir cet homme qu'il me dise s'il peut m'aider et m'apprendre comment gérer /changer le comportement de mon chien !!
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Merci Lou


alors là, j'attends les commentaires maintenant ... pas une fois mais 2 fois !! et  à chaque fois, c'est à cause des personnes mordues apparemment !!!

voilà le résultat de l'éducation positive !!!!!!

----------


## nat34

Autant pour les arrêts de travail tu peux en avoir de complaisance, autant l'ITT est un certificat médical décrivant les blessures de manière précise, qui sera étudiée au tribunal. 
Elle engage la responsabilité de celui qui l'écrit et vu le mal qu'il se donne pour avoir obtenir leurs diplômes la plupart des médecins aujourd'hui réfléchissent a deux fois avant de signer quelque chose.

Phacelie, une confusion sur le nombre de personnes mordues?

----------


## Sydolice

Très juste Phacélie mais cet échange a eu lieu APRES que son Lewis lui ait été rendu. 
C'est Isabelle elle-même qui a souhaité échanger sur d'autres sujets tels que l'altercation avec le papa du garçonnet de 3 ans. Avant cela, nous étions toutes aux anges que Lewis ait réintégré son foyer auprès de Isabelle.
C'est suite à ses propres partages que les posts ont tout naturellement bifurqué peu à peu vers d'autres sujets.
Il me semble que la question de la place que Isabelle souhaite donner à son chien est fondamentale et tout à fait en lien avec ce post, ouvert pour cause de morsure.
En tant que communicante, j'ai aidé une dame dont la chienne faisait crises d'épilepsie sur crises d'épilepsie. La chienne était traitée pour ses crises mais néanmoins son confort de vie n'étant plus acceptable, l'euthanasie était envisagée. En dernier recours, la maîtresse a désiré faire appel à une communication télépathique. J'ai immédiatement reçu que les crises étaient directement liées avec le deuil de son chat que vivait cette dame. La souffrance de cette personne était si grande, si forte que, dans les moments où cette dernière laissait évacuer sa détresse, la chienne, en recevant ces ressentis si forts, déclenchait une crise d'épilepsie. Pour y échapper en quelque sorte. 
Lorsque j'en ai parlé ( le plus délicatement possible ) avec la dame, celle-ci s'est mise à pleurer et a refusé cette information. Mais peu à peu, je suis parvenue à la convaincre de prendre soi  d'ELLE et de ce deuil si terrible pour elle. Elle a donc suivi une thérapie sur le deuil ( et j'ai communiqué avec son chat également ). Lorsqu'elle a repris un chaton au bout de 5 mois, les crises de la chienne ont cessé. Définitivement ! Il y a plus de 7 ans de cela et la chienne, qui était sur le point d'être euthanasiée, vit une vieillesse tranquille sans plus qu'aucune crise ne soit intervenue durant ces 7 dernières années.
Demander à Isabelle pour quelles raisons elle a pris CE chien est un peu comme considérer les choses en amont, avant que les incidents ne se produisent. 
Si c'est effectivement pour la protection, alors là, elle devraiit définir TRES clairement le rôle attribué à Lewis auprès d'elle. De façon cohérente mais à partir d'elle-même. L'éducation de Lewis ne sera alors peut-être pas forcément envisagé de la même façon. 
Et ( là, je vais me faire lyncher ! ), l'idée rapidement émise d'utiliser les aptitudes de Lewis qui vont dans son sens : faire de la garde ou de la protection, a au moins le mérite d'apporter une vision un peu différente. Parce que transformer ce chien en nounours de compagnie alors qu'il lui est demandé autre chose peut courir à l'échec.

Pour les communications, oui, je travaille sur photo ( et sur animal présent ) mais c'est très personnel et ne peut absolument pas être partagé sur un site. A travers les ressentis des animaux, nous recevons les ressentis des personnes ... Il y a également une éthique qui dit de ne jamais communiquer sans l'accord et la demande du propriétaire de l'animal. Puis ce dernier doit s'engager à " écouter " les demandes et besoins de son animal et à y répondre si possible. Il ne sert à rien de rentrer en communication avec un animal, de lui demander son ressenti puis qu'il n'en tire aucun bénéfice. L'animal ne peut se soustraire à ce processus. Ceci dit, un communiquant loyal ne communique qu'APRES avoir demandé et reçu la permission de l'animal lui-même. Dans mon cas, dans tous les cas sauf celui de maladie mettant sa vie en danger.
Voili.
En tous cas, il est agréable d'échanger avec toi Phacélie, parce tes propos restent toujours très respectueux. Du coup, l'échange peut se poursuivre.

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

On s'étonne de la présence d'un père et son fils dans un lieu publique, mais j'ai juste envie de rire là. 
C'est du n'importe quoi, mes clients ont parfois un mouvement de recul en voyant ma chienne derrière l'étal, je leur explique qu'il n'y a pas de danger et si ma chienne était dangereuse pour autrui elle serait muselée et tenue en laisse en présence de monde et dans les lieu public.

----------


## POLKA67

> On s'étonne de la présence d'un père et son fils dans un lieu publique, mais j'ai juste envie de rire là. 
> C'est du n'importe quoi, mes clients ont parfois un mouvement de recul en voyant ma chienne derrière l'étal, je leur explique qu'il n'y a pas de danger et si ma chienne était dangereuse pour autrui elle serait muselée et tenue en laisse en présence de monde et dans les lieu public.


Encore une fois ce n'est pas ce qui a été dit.... Etait étonnée que les personnes se soient mises à proximité d'elle alors qu'ils avaient eu un mouvement de recul en voyant le chien et que la plage n'était pas bondée....
C'était juste une description des faits....

----------


## bouba92

Qu'est-ce-que les gens sont agressifs!

----------


## jessmo

Je rejoins POLKA67 et Phacélie, personne ici n'a blâmé le père et son fils d'être présents sur une plage.

En  revanche, on est en droit de trouver étrange qu'une personne, ayant eu  un mouvement de recul en rencontrant Lewis, aille s'installer sur la  plage à proximité de lui, en sachant qu'il y avait peu de monde sur la  plage, et qu'Isabelle dit s'être mise à l'écart pour éviter tout  problème.
Bien sûr, elle n'aurait pas dû lui retirer sa muselière, on est toutes et tous d'accord sur ce point.
Mais elle en a assumé les conséquences, et l'a regretté clairement.

Sydolice, vos compétences pourraient peut-être être utiles à Isabelle...

10 jours d'ITT, c'est quand même beaucoup, et c'est un délit.
http://www.institutdevictimologie.fr...ue/itt_62.html

http://www.vos-droits.justice.gouv.f...que-20241.html

J'espère vraiment que cela ne remettra pas en cause la vie de Lewis avec Isabelle.

----------


## sylviana

> Encore une fois ce n'est pas ce qui a été dit.... Etait étonnée que les personnes se soient mises à proximité d'elle alors qu'ils avaient eu un mouvement de recul en voyant le chien et que la plage n'était pas bondée....
> C'était juste une description des faits....


si le chien était alors muselé et tenu en laisse, ces gens ont dû se sentir suffisamment en confiance pour s'asseoir non loin.... Sur les plages, les gens ont tendance à se coller les une aux autres. Pourquoi, ça, j'en sais rien.

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Moi je me pose surtout la question de pourquoi un chien instable se retrouve sans laisse ni muselière en lieu public. 

J'ai un chien qui a besoin d'espace autant avec les humains inconnus qu'avec les chiens, je ne l'emmène pas dans un lieu fréquenté.  Quand nous allons à la plage c'est du côté non surveillé, et à au moins 100m des autres,  nous sommes toujours 2 au minimum avec lui pour prévenir les personnes qui laissent approcher leurs chiens/enfants de les retenir. 
La vie de mon chien pourrait être mise en jeu s'il venait par peur à lancer les dents, et il est de ce fait toujours attaché et sous contrôle (même si c'est 10m de longe) . 

Bref, mieux vaut prévenir que guérir, et surtout plutôt que de la jouer "moi je, moi je"  faire profil bas quand on est coupable d'un délit.  
JE VOUS RAPPELLE ÉGALEMENT QUE VOUS N'AVEZ QU'UN SEUL SON DE CLOCHE VIA LES PROPOS DE LA PROPRIÉTAIRE DU CHIEN MORDEUR

----------


## titia20090

En attendant on a de moins en moins souvent de nouvelles de Lewis et on va finir par ne plus en avoir du tout....

----------


## POLKA67

Il n'y en aura probablement plus sur ce forum.... cela devient acharnement, défoulement,  enquête depuis un moment...

----------


## Roukmoutt

Oui, c est vrai, Elle s est excusee, le mal est fait, il faut aller de l avant. Elle fait un beau chemin avec Lewis, et on aimerait avoir des nouvelles de lui . ...c est le but du post...

----------


## PoursauverLewis

> Oui, c est vrai, Elle s est excusee, le mal est fait, il faut aller de l avant. Elle fait un beau chemin avec Lewis, et on aimerait avoir des nouvelles de lui . ...c est le but du post...


Lewis suit les cours d'éducation avec assuidite, il adore y aller car il y a là bas d'autres chiens. Durant les cours, je constate que les 3 semaines de fourrière ont annulé le travail fait précédemment avec lui, tel que  "le pas bougé. Il n'a une peur bleue qu'on me prenne à lui. Quand je suis allée faire vérifier son pansement lundi après la castration, il tremblait de tous ses membres, je ne lai jamais vu ainsi !! Lorsque je donne la laisse à quelqu'un d'autre, il est en panique. Il a toujours aussi peur de certains enfants, dans certains lieux. ( le fils d'un voisin et sa petite copine l'ont effrayé lorsqu'il avait 8 mois ) il faudra du temps et j'espère qu'il pourra oublier...
Il cherche toujours à sauter sur les cyclistes dans ma rue, c'est très dangereux à cause de la circulation. Il comprend au bout de 2 fois que je ne veux pas qu'il le fasse, et le lendemain, il recommence, comme si sa mémoire avait tout oublié. Idem envers certaines personnes croisées, impossible de savoir pourquoi, enfin ce soir, la personne avait très peur et en transpirait.
J'espère qu'il va finir par avoir confiance et de ce fait évoluer. Je remercie les personnes qui me soutiennent encore, sans même me connaitre.

----------


## manou 851

Il n'est pas traité pour l'aider à évoluer ?

----------


## POLKA67

Et si LEWIS était atteint du syndrome HA/HS, hyper actif, hyper sensible ?

Si quelqu'un connaît une personne spécialisée dans le traitement de ce genre de trouble ou ds la rééducation des chiens difficiles ?
Généralement les spa qui n'euthanasient pas,  ont un comportementaliste pour les chiens difficiles susceptible de donner des renseignements mais vaut mieux éviter celle où il a été mis en fourrière... 
L'association PAS SI BETE ds le 35 si toujours en activité, demander un conseil par téléphone pourquoi pas ? 
L'école de chien.fr mais pas de relais dans la région de NICE.
Il est clair que tous les comportementalistes ne se valent pas et peuvent même se révéler négatifs pour votre chien d'où l'importance de trouver la bonne personne.

----------


## missvero

si il a peur de certaines personnes c'est peut etre du a son passage en fourrière ces personnes lui rappellent peut etre celles qu'il a croisé en fourrière et qui lui ont fait plus de mal que de bien et ça je sais pas si tu arrivera a faire qq chose

les cyclistes beaucoup de chiens font pareil quant aux enfants ça peut lui passer si il en fréquentent muselé bien sur   et qu'il voit que ce sont pas des "méchants" et que tu es ZEN  

peut etre pourrais tu essayer en complément de ce que tu fais déjà les fleurs de Bach il parait que ça fonctionne bien même si c'est long par contre il faut déterminer lesquels sont les bonnes 


pour les 10 jours d'ITT j'avoue que je suis septique je pense plus a un certificat de complaisance car le temps qu'il y est expertise il n'y aura plus de traces et n'en déplaise a je ne sais plus qui et oui il y a toujours des cons qui cherchent la me..de j'en ai eu la preuve il y a plusieurs années avec l'une de mes chiennes (pas mon avatar mais une croisée berger)

bon courage pour la suite PoursauverLewis

----------


## inari

Comme beaucoup je n'arrive pas vraiment à comprendre tous les tenants et aboutissants de cette histoire. Néanmoins de ce que je comprends des dernières pages, il y a eu une convocation par la police, pas la police municipale et 10 jours d'ITT (sans aucune considération propre à cette histoire en particulier, je doute fort qu'un médecin fasse un certificat de complaisance pour une ITT, l'ITT étant un acte sous serment qui engage le médecin, surtout quand elle est supérieure à 8 jours). Une ITT supérieur à 8 jours c'est quand même importants, si il y a plainte de la personne le danger n'est peut être pas seulement d'un point de vue assurances. Je ne sais pas ce qu'on vous a expliqué mais dans un cas comme ça il peut y avoir plainte pour blessures involontaires et confiscation judiciaire (donc non liée à la mairie ) du chien. Si j'étais à votre place je prendrai conseil auprèsdû avocat .

----------


## POLKA67

10 jours pour 2 personnes, le petit a eu un croc planté dans la fesse donc on peut comprendre que l'assise ait  été difficile pour lui pendant quelques jours.

----------


## manou 851

que connaît  on du passé de ce chien ?
J'ai un jack qui a passé entre différentes mains pendant sa première année de vie.
Quand je l'ai récupéré à 14 mois il avait changé 4 fois de proprios avec des expériences et des traumatismes divers.
Il a été long à accorder sa confiance et la présence de ma chienne mâtin de Naples, l'a aidé.
Lui aussi a été mordeur spécialement les jeans de ces messieurs jamais les dames.
Mais personne n'a peur des jack !! 
La laisse tendue transmet l'appréhension que vous ressentez.

----------


## Sydolice

Oh la la Manou, pas seulement la laisse tendue !!!

Lewis peut être un chien perturbé pour tellement de raisons qu'il semble impossible d'essayer de trouver LA raison. Il peut également être né de parents perturbés lui ayant transmis toutes ces peurs alors qu'il n'était encore qu'un chiot dépendant. 
La " reprogrammation " de ce genre de chien peut être très longue, voir durer toute la vie du chien. Comme pour les chiens hyper craintifs, les chiens aboyeurs ... Avec les cas extrêmes, c'est un engagement à vie pour le maître aussi. 
D'où, à mon avis, de l'intérêt de se poser les bonnes questions, du genre : qu'est-ce que j'attends de ma relation avec mon chien ? Ce qui comporte également l'aspect social de la chose.
Jusqu'où suis-je capable d'aller pour atteindre cette relation idéale au sein de laquelle mon chien se comporte selon ce que j'en attends ( d'où l'utilité de définir également ce que j'attends de lui )
Suis-je apte à parvenir à ce but ?
Pourrais-je tenir sur le long terme ?
Qu'est-ce qui est le mieux pour mon chien ?
Qu'est-ce qui est bon pour MOI ? 
Et pourquoi pas : ce chien est-il fait pour moi ?
Parce que un chien avec un maître stressé, c'est pas top mais ça peut faire partie du " contrat " si le chien a les épaules pour . Mais un chien stressé avec un maîtres stressé, ça peut être difficile à gérer pour un chien fragile, ce qui est le moins qu'on puisse dire de Lewis.
Nous partons toujours du sacro saint principe, et  là je me mets dans le lot, que nous sommes les seules à pouvoir apporter le meilleur aux animaux que nous décidons d'adopter.
" Je ne l'abandonnerai jamais ! Je tiendrai jusqu'au bout ! Je trouverai une solution ! J'en baverai encore et encore mais je tiendrai ... même si ma vie doit exploser en vol ! "
Oui mais ... il arrive que nous ne correspondons pas à ce que nos compagnons ATTENDENT de nous !
Les personnes qui placent les animaux le savent bien. Tel chien qui aboyait chez Madame X est devenu un ange silencieux chez Madame Y. Et le chien y vit très heureux.
Pour revenir à Lewis, mais cela s'applique à tant d'autres, dont encore une fois, des animaux que j'ai décidé de garder selon ce sacro saint principe du " moi, je ne fais pas partie des abandonneurs ! ", Lewis s'épanouirait peut-être mieux chez une personne à l'autorité naturel, aux ordres clairs et nets et surtout qui n'éprouverait aucun malaise face aux comportements déviants d'un chien comme Lewis. La cohérence de la situation serait peut-être un point d'ancrage positif pour ce chien perturbé et potentiellement dangereux. Il se pourrait se ressentir détendu que son maître se sente sûr de lui et prenne les choses en main, ainsi déchargé de cette mission de surveillance qu'il s'impose à lui-même en permanence : les gens, les vélos, les affaires à la plage, la voiture ... ça doit être fatiguant pour lui. Et, à mon avis, il va en rajouter au fur et à mesure.

----------


## fredon21

> Comme beaucoup je n'arrive pas vraiment à comprendre tous les tenants et aboutissants de cette histoire. Néanmoins de ce que je comprends des dernières pages, il y a eu une convocation par la police, pas la police municipale et 10 jours d'ITT (sans aucune considération propre à cette histoire en particulier, je doute fort qu'un médecin fasse un certificat de complaisance pour une ITT, l'ITT étant un acte sous serment qui engage le médecin, surtout quand elle est supérieure à 8 jours). Une ITT supérieur à 8 jours c'est quand même importants, si il y a plainte de la personne le danger n'est peut être pas seulement d'un point de vue assurances. Je ne sais pas ce qu'on vous a expliqué mais dans un cas comme ça il peut y avoir plainte pour blessures involontaires et confiscation judiciaire (donc non liée à la mairie ) du chien. Si j'étais à votre place je prendrai conseil auprèsdû avocat .


Merci , je suis soulagée que certains pensent comme moi ,les ITT sont soumises  à une stricte procédure avec description des blessures alors 10 jours  d'ITT par complaisance , là il faut arrêter le délire!

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Cf. Art. 222.11 et 19 du Code Penal (voir Itt pénale au dela de 8 jours .. Bien lire) mieux vaut prendre un bon avocat.

----------


## inari

Pour les violences involontaires la distinction se fait entre sans ITT, ITT inférieur à 3 mois, supérieures à 3 mois. 
Dans le cas d'ITT donc si il y a plaintes pour violences involontaires par un chien le proprio risque 2 ans d'emprisonnement, 30 000 d'amendes quand ITT inférieures à 3 mois. Et il risque la confiscation judiciaire du chien (et la ca ne sera pas la meme chose qu'une décision du maire). Bref du coup si c'est de cela qu'il s'agit et la raison de votre convocation police il faut effectivement prendre conseil auprès d'un avocat.

----------


## phacélie

?

Le fait de causer à autrui, dans les conditions et selon les distinctions prévues à l'article 121-3,  par maladresse, imprudence, inattention, négligence ou manquement à une  obligation de prudence ou de sécurité imposée par la loi ou le  règlement, une *incapacité totale de travail pendant plus de trois mois*  est puni de deux ans d'emprisonnement et de 30 000 euros d'amende. 

https://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/affic...XT000006070719

----------


## inari

Depuis la loi du 20 juin 2008 les violences involontaires commises par un chien entraîne une peine plus importante que les violences involontaires "autres"  ::  
dans ce meme cas, si l'itt est supérieure à 3 mois on passe à 3 ans et 45000 euros d'amende.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je me connecte sur l'ordi pour apporter des précisions :
donc c'est cette loi https://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/affichTexte.do?cidTexte=JORFTEXT000019060485&categ  orieLien=id

et cet article 
"III. ― Après l'article 222-20-1 du même code, il est inséré un article 222-20-2 ainsi rédigé : 
«  Art. 222-20-2.-Lorsque l'atteinte involontaire à l'intégrité de la  personne ayant entraîné une incapacité totale de travail de moins de  trois mois prévue par l'article 222-20 résulte de l'agression commise  par un chien, le propriétaire ou celui qui détient le chien au moment  des faits est puni de deux ans d'emprisonnement et de 30 000 € d'amende.  
« Les peines sont portées à trois ans d'emprisonnement et à 45 000 € d'amende lorsque : 
«  1° La propriété ou la détention du chien est illicite en application de  dispositions législatives ou réglementaires ou d'une décision  judiciaire ou administrative ; 
« 2° Le propriétaire ou le détenteur  du chien se trouvait en état d'ivresse manifeste ou sous l'emprise  manifeste de produits stupéfiants ; 
« 3° Le propriétaire ou le  détenteur du chien n'avait pas exécuté les mesures prescrites par le  maire, conformément à l'article L. 211-11 du code rural, pour prévenir  le danger présenté par l'animal ; 
« 4° Le propriétaire ou le  détenteur du chien n'était pas titulaire du permis de détention prévu à  l'article L. 211-14 du code rural ; 
« 5° Le propriétaire ou le  détenteur du chien ne justifie pas d'une vaccination antirabique de son  animal en cours de validité lorsqu'elle est obligatoire ; 
« 6° Il  s'agissait d'un chien de la première ou de la deuxième catégorie prévues  à l'article L. 211-12 du code rural qui n'était pas muselé ou tenu en  laisse par une personne majeure conformément aux dispositions prévues au  II de l'article L. 211-16 du même code ; 
« 7° Il s'agissait d'un chien ayant fait l'objet de mauvais traitements de la part de son propriétaire ou de son détenteur. 
«  Les peines sont portées à cinq ans d'emprisonnement et à 75 000 €  d'amende lorsque l'atteinte involontaire à l'intégrité de la personne a  été commise avec deux ou plusieurs des circonstances mentionnées aux 1°  et suivants du présent article. » 
IV. ― Dans le premier alinéa de  l'article 222-21 du même code, les mots : « définies aux articles 222-19  et 222-20 » sont remplacés par les mots : « prévues par la présente  section »."

----------


## phacélie

merci pour ta réponse inari, mais tu cites :




> "III. ― Après l'article 222-20-1 du même code, il est inséré un article 222-20-2 ainsi rédigé : 
> «  Art. 222-20-2.-Lorsque l'atteinte involontaire à l'intégrité de la   personne ayant entraîné une incapacité totale de travail de moins de   trois mois prévue par * l'article 222-20*  résulte de l'agression commise   par un chien, le propriétaire ou celui qui détient le chien au moment   des faits est puni de deux ans d'emprisonnement et de 30 000 € d'amende.


ça ne doit pas concerner isabelle sauf erreur de ma part, vu que l'article 222-20 dit :

Le fait de causer à autrui, par la *violation manifestement délibérée* * d'une obligation* particulière    de prudence ou de sécurité *imposée par  la loi ou le règlement*, une incapacité totale de travail d'une durée  inférieure ou égale à trois mois, est puni d'un an d'emprisonnement et  de 15 000 euros d'amende.

https://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/affic...TI000006417670

----------


## inari

Tout dépends des circonstances exactes de l'accident, de si la laisse était imposée sur la plage ou non par exemple ... comme j'ai dit je n'ai pas compris grand chose à ce post, par contre vu l'importance de l'ITT, le fait que la personne soit convoquée par la police, a sa place, je consulterai un avocat parce que si il y a procédure il pourra y avoir retrait judiciaire du chien et la ca sera beaucoup plus dur d'y faire quoi que ce soit.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Juste comme ça, de ce que j'ai retenu des diffenyes inteventions (mais la encore je connais moins bien que vous l'histoire et j'ai pas le temps de relire tout ce qui a été dit) mais ne pas tenir en laisse un chien qui a déjà mordu, dans un lieu public, ca peut être tout à fait considérer comme une violation manifeste des règles de prudence. Tout dépends de la partie adverse, du magistrat en face. Je ne dis pas ça pour juger qui que ce soit, juste pour dire qu'à la place de l'auteur j'irai chercher de l'aide ailleurs que sur un forum auprès de quelqu'un qui a toutes les cartes en main  ::

----------


## Roukmoutt

Comment va Lewis ? 
Es ce qu il progresse comme vous le souhaitez ?

----------


## POLKA67

Cc ROUKMOUTT, préférable d'envoyer un mp à ISABELLE  :Smile:

----------


## Roukmoutt

Merci Polka67.

----------


## PoursauverLewis

Bonjour,

Je pense fermer la discussion et même la supprimer au vue des changements d'attitude à mon encontre. J'adore mon chien qui est cependant, il faut le reconnaître un chien problématique. J'espère qu'il évoluera positivement et que je n'aurais pas d'autres ennuis....!! Pour l'heure, je m'efforce de le rassurer et de l'éduquer au mieux pour qu'il m'écoute en TOUTES CIRCONSTANCES et cesse de voir des dangers quasiment partout !!
Beaucoup dans mon entourage reconnaissent qu'ils auraient abandonnés tant il est parfois insupportable. Je suis allée le chercher et j'ai tout fait pour le sortir de sa prison cet été. Je l'aime et même si parfois je n'en peux plus, je ne peux l'abandonner à son triste sort, ni lui rajouter de l'anxiété et des peurs !
Pour l'heure j'attends mon sort quant aux suites de cet été. En espérant que le ciel soit clément pour lui déjà....prière de ne pas lire de travers et de ne pas interpréter mes propos à tort. J'accepte toute réponse positive destinée à me soutenir. Merci.☺

----------


## soniaidir

Bonjour, à part le premier post, je n'ai pas tout lu car il y a trop de posts mais d'après ce que je comprends, tu as pu récupérer ton chien mais il y a des problèmes, as tu vu une comportementaliste ?

----------


## titia20090

C'est toujours difficile d'exposer une situation personnelle sur un forum public, parce qu'on sait que justement on a des risques de se faire lyncher à un moment ou à un autre. Pour certains, les critiques "virtuelles" leur passent complètement au dessus. Pour d'autres, elles font mal, elles donnent le sentiment d'être humilié, jugé etc. 

Je comprends ta décision de ferme le post. Surtout que le souci de base, à savoir de récupérer Lewis, a été réglé. 

Cela dit j'aimerais bien savoir où tu en es, quelles sont les suites de l'histoire pour Lewis et pour toi. Si tu as le temps et l'envie d'en discuter par MP, j'en serai ravie.

----------


## Sydolice

Tu venais chercher de l'aide Isabelle et n'as pas forcément reçu que des paroles gentilles.
Si je fais partie des personnes qui t'ont blessées, je te prie de m'excuser !
Nous sommes sur un forum de personnes qui aimons les animaux et tu fais partie de ces personnes, sans l'ombre d'un doute. Ton loulou va peut-être progresser suffisamment pour t'obéir en toutes circonstances, comme tu le dis. J'espère pour vous deux un bon dénouement de cette histoire.

----------


## lilyssie

Le topic était enterré depuis septembre. Quel interet de le remonter pour dire que tu veux fermer une discussion qui n'existait plus?

----------


## MuzaRègne

AW'ing comme on dit in french  ::

----------


## VAL23

Ce genre de cas est toujours TRES douloureux et je suis tout à fait d'accord avec vous. Le souci avec les forums c'est qu'ils ont leur limite fixée par ce qu'exprime l'auteur que ce soit consciemment ou pas et dans tous les cas il est difficile de se faire une opinion, tout au plus on peut donner des conseils en espérant qu'ils soient appropriés. Reste qu' il est très difficile de remettre son animal à une tierce personne estimée plus apte, même à juste raison...vous savez bien, le cur a ses raisons que justement la raison ignore...et comble, parfois la difficulté renforce l'attachement ( avec ajout de culpabilité) . Effectivement, j'aurai tendance et je précise bien" tendance" à penser que LEWIS devrait être plutôt confié à quelqu'un d'expérimenté qui n'aurait pas d'emblé un affect qui complique un peu cette situation, de la même façon qu'il est parfois plus facile de se faire aider par une personne ne vous connaissant pas, ni juge, ni parti qui verra les choses d'un il neuf. Mais voilà, je comprends aussi que le lâcher prise est difficile voire inenvisageable de la part du proprio du chien. Et j'espère aussi que ce "jusqu'auboutisme" (bourré d'intentions louables et respectables) ne finira pas par nuire à LEWIS...donc je vais me contenter d'espérer que tout évoluera dans le bon sens et de souhaiter une fin heureuse à cette histoire...pour les 2.

----------


## POLKA67

Poursauverlewis, j'ai pensé bien souvent à toi sachant quelles difficultés tu allais forcément traverser et que LEWIS n'allait pas changer d'un coup....Je te trouve formidable et courageuse d'aider ton chien à évoluer au maximum, bien d'autres l'auraient abandonné ce qui aurait sûrement signifié la mort pour lui.
Je ne souhaite pas relancer le débat mais il y a quelques semaines ma nièce s'est fait mordre par un berger allemand, 3 semaines d'arrêt de travail, pas de morsure grave mais croc enfoncé profondément près du pouce... Le chien qui n'était pas en laisse avait agressé son retriever en laisse, est intervenue pour éviter que son chien soit blessé. Le chien appartenant à une personne qui travaille à la mairie,  j'imagine que le maire n'a pas dû mettre la pression sur les maîtres....Après je ne sais pas s'il y a eu plainte ou pas.
Bon courage, moi cela me ferait plaisir d'avoir des nouvelles...  :Smile: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ce genre de cas est toujours TRES douloureux et je suis tout à fait d'accord avec vous. Le souci avec les forums c'est qu'ils ont leur limite fixée par ce qu'exprime l'auteur que ce soit consciemment ou pas et dans tous les cas il est difficile de se faire une opinion, tout au plus on peut donner des conseils en espérant qu'ils soient appropriés. Reste qu' il est très difficile de remettre son animal à une tierce personne estimée plus apte, même à juste raison...vous savez bien, le cœur a ses raisons que justement la raison ignore...et comble, parfois la difficulté renforce l'attachement ( avec ajout de 
> culpabilité) . Effectivement, j'aurai tendance et je précise bien" tendance" à penser que LEWIS devrait être plutôt confié à quelqu'un d'expérimenté qui n'aurait pas d'emblé un affect qui complique un peu cette situation, de la même façon qu'il est parfois plus facile de se faire aider par une personne ne vous connaissant pas, ni juge, ni parti qui verra les choses d'un œil neuf. Mais voilà, je comprends aussi que le lâcher prise est difficile voire inenvisageable de la part du proprio du chien. Et j'espère aussi que ce "jusqu'auboutisme" (bourré d'intentions louables et respectables) ne finira pas par nuire à LEWIS...donc je vais me contenter d'espérer que tout évoluera dans le bon sens et de souhaiter une fin heureuse à cette histoire...pour les 2.


VAL23, en cas d'échec le chien serait purement euthanasié... il n'y aurait pas de retour...ne pas oublier cela... j'ai connu cela sur ce même forum, BLACKY 12 mois....

----------


## Roukmoutt

Je n ai aucun conseil a donner, par contre suivez votre coeur et votre instinct, essayer de demenager dans un endroit plus calme,  parlez lui beaucoup, soyez strict pour les limites que vous devez lui imposer et integrez le a ce que vous faites au quotidien en etant toujours tres prudente . Beaucoup de courage a vous deux

----------


## soniaidir

Bonjour, à part le premier post, je n'ai pas tout lu car il y a trop de posts mais d'après ce que je comprends, tu as pu récupérer ton chien mais il y a des problèmes, as tu vu une comportementaliste ?

----------


## titia20090

C'est toujours difficile d'exposer une situation personnelle sur un forum public, parce qu'on sait que justement on a des risques de se faire lyncher à un moment ou à un autre. Pour certains, les critiques "virtuelles" leur passent complètement au dessus. Pour d'autres, elles font mal, elles donnent le sentiment d'être humilié, jugé etc. 

Je comprends ta décision de ferme le post. Surtout que le souci de base, à savoir de récupérer Lewis, a été réglé. 

Cela dit j'aimerais bien savoir où tu en es, quelles sont les suites de l'histoire pour Lewis et pour toi. Si tu as le temps et l'envie d'en discuter par MP, j'en serai ravie.

----------


## Sydolice

Tu venais chercher de l'aide Isabelle et n'as pas forcément reçu que des paroles gentilles.
Si je fais partie des personnes qui t'ont blessées, je te prie de m'excuser !
Nous sommes sur un forum de personnes qui aimons les animaux et tu fais partie de ces personnes, sans l'ombre d'un doute. Ton loulou va peut-être progresser suffisamment pour t'obéir en toutes circonstances, comme tu le dis. J'espère pour vous deux un bon dénouement de cette histoire.

----------


## lilyssie

Le topic était enterré depuis septembre. Quel interet de le remonter pour dire que tu veux fermer une discussion qui n'existait plus?

----------


## MuzaRègne

AW'ing comme on dit in french  ::

----------


## VAL23

Ce genre de cas est toujours TRES douloureux et je suis tout à fait d'accord avec vous. Le souci avec les forums c'est qu'ils ont leur limite fixée par ce qu'exprime l'auteur que ce soit consciemment ou pas et dans tous les cas il est difficile de se faire une opinion, tout au plus on peut donner des conseils en espérant qu'ils soient appropriés. Reste qu' il est très difficile de remettre son animal à une tierce personne estimée plus apte, même à juste raison...vous savez bien, le cur a ses raisons que justement la raison ignore...et comble, parfois la difficulté renforce l'attachement ( avec ajout de culpabilité) . Effectivement, j'aurai tendance et je précise bien" tendance" à penser que LEWIS devrait être plutôt confié à quelqu'un d'expérimenté qui n'aurait pas d'emblé un affect qui complique un peu cette situation, de la même façon qu'il est parfois plus facile de se faire aider par une personne ne vous connaissant pas, ni juge, ni parti qui verra les choses d'un il neuf. Mais voilà, je comprends aussi que le lâcher prise est difficile voire inenvisageable de la part du proprio du chien. Et j'espère aussi que ce "jusqu'auboutisme" (bourré d'intentions louables et respectables) ne finira pas par nuire à LEWIS...donc je vais me contenter d'espérer que tout évoluera dans le bon sens et de souhaiter une fin heureuse à cette histoire...pour les 2.

----------


## POLKA67

Poursauverlewis, j'ai pensé bien souvent à toi sachant quelles difficultés tu allais forcément traverser et que LEWIS n'allait pas changer d'un coup....Je te trouve formidable et courageuse d'aider ton chien à évoluer au maximum, bien d'autres l'auraient abandonné ce qui aurait sûrement signifié la mort pour lui.
Je ne souhaite pas relancer le débat mais il y a quelques semaines ma nièce s'est fait mordre par un berger allemand, 3 semaines d'arrêt de travail, pas de morsure grave mais croc enfoncé profondément près du pouce... Le chien qui n'était pas en laisse avait agressé son retriever en laisse, est intervenue pour éviter que son chien soit blessé. Le chien appartenant à une personne qui travaille à la mairie,  j'imagine que le maire n'a pas dû mettre la pression sur les maîtres....Après je ne sais pas s'il y a eu plainte ou pas.
Bon courage, moi cela me ferait plaisir d'avoir des nouvelles...  :Smile: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ce genre de cas est toujours TRES douloureux et je suis tout à fait d'accord avec vous. Le souci avec les forums c'est qu'ils ont leur limite fixée par ce qu'exprime l'auteur que ce soit consciemment ou pas et dans tous les cas il est difficile de se faire une opinion, tout au plus on peut donner des conseils en espérant qu'ils soient appropriés. Reste qu' il est très difficile de remettre son animal à une tierce personne estimée plus apte, même à juste raison...vous savez bien, le cœur a ses raisons que justement la raison ignore...et comble, parfois la difficulté renforce l'attachement ( avec ajout de 
> culpabilité) . Effectivement, j'aurai tendance et je précise bien" tendance" à penser que LEWIS devrait être plutôt confié à quelqu'un d'expérimenté qui n'aurait pas d'emblé un affect qui complique un peu cette situation, de la même façon qu'il est parfois plus facile de se faire aider par une personne ne vous connaissant pas, ni juge, ni parti qui verra les choses d'un œil neuf. Mais voilà, je comprends aussi que le lâcher prise est difficile voire inenvisageable de la part du proprio du chien. Et j'espère aussi que ce "jusqu'auboutisme" (bourré d'intentions louables et respectables) ne finira pas par nuire à LEWIS...donc je vais me contenter d'espérer que tout évoluera dans le bon sens et de souhaiter une fin heureuse à cette histoire...pour les 2.


VAL23, en cas d'échec le chien serait purement euthanasié... il n'y aurait pas de retour...ne pas oublier cela... j'ai connu cela sur ce même forum, BLACKY 12 mois....

----------


## Roukmoutt

Je n ai aucun conseil a donner, par contre suivez votre coeur et votre instinct, essayer de demenager dans un endroit plus calme,  parlez lui beaucoup, soyez strict pour les limites que vous devez lui imposer et integrez le a ce que vous faites au quotidien en etant toujours tres prudente . Beaucoup de courage a vous deux

----------

